# Ugh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I don't think I need to indulge :realmad: :realmad: 
Well that helped a little bit, but snow would be better. :bluebounc I think I'll go outside and do a naked snow dance.


----------



## TenOfClubs (Dec 19, 2006)

no sign of the stuff up here either. 

I may be responsible since I just bought a plow after being without for a few years. Im sure thats the jinx!

sorry!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

They say it's the El Ninio I'd like to give him a black eye. :waving: Hyde ho northern neighbor.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Dont think youre alone. Besides the first couple days, this whole month has been in the upper 40s & 50s & 60s! Normal temp here should be 37* and average snowfall for Dec is 10.4"


----------



## SmsSnowPlowing (Nov 2, 2006)

Same thing here. We seriously need some snow. This is just crazy.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*and last year we were complaining...*

Last year at this time I had already done 5 plows and 3 salt-only's (most of my commercials are setup for plow and salt with each visit, but if the temps are below 32* and there is less than an 1" I'll just salt) for commercial and 3 plows for residential.

This year, 1 salt-only and 1 plow for commercial and nothing for residential.

One bit of hopeful news though, in 2004/2005 my plowing commercial (2" trigger) schedule looked like this:

November:..0 plow, 0 salt-only
December:.6 plow, 0 salt-only
January:...12 plow, 2 salt-only
February:...9 plow, 2 salt-only
March:.......5 plow, 2 salt-only

And December plows started on the 14, 19, 20, 23, 27 and 28


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*I hear ya*



Grn Mtn;339403 said:


> Last year at this time I had already done 5 plows and 3 salt-only's (most of my commercials are setup for plow and salt with each visit, but if the temps are below 32* and there is less than an 1" I'll just salt) for commercial and 3 plows for residential.
> 
> This year, 1 salt-only and 1 plow for commercial and nothing for residential.
> 
> ...


 Last year we started plowing in November, actually on Thanksgiving Day. We had eight plows and half a dozen salts, thats why I'm so frustrated.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Anybody else want to give El Ninio a black eye.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I will for sure be next in line!!!! Figures no snow because I just got my plow truck. Stupid jinx stuff!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

DJ Contracting;339627 said:


> Anybody else want to give El Ninio a black eye.


why stop there?? :waving:


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

I say never snow,,I get pre paid yearly contracts...Last year i plowed 5 times total  

That was about $1250.00 per trip ! ! ! ! !


----------

